# Graef CM80 - No good for espresso?



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

A little while ago I was advised that this was a good vfm first grinder. However I've recently read a post stating this is no good for espresso. Is this true?

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Where did u read this


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Mrboots2u said:


> Where did u read this


I think it was a post by someone on this site, when i was doing a google search to find out more about it. I'll see if i can find it again now.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

I just bought a CM800 from the German Amazon site. It was no problem to get it delivered and the price was certainly right. It's smaller than I expected, which is good, and fairly quiet. I also read the post you are talking about, but ignored that one opinion in favour of the many others that say it's an acceptable grinder.

I can't say which is correct as I'm still working on getting good coffee out of my Sage Duo Temp.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Not used one, but I've heard they're meant to be good. Is the 80 and the 800 one and the same?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

I THINK the 800 is the newer version of the 80.

Main difference (probably) being that the 800 has the adjustable upper burr carrier - whereas the 80 probably needs shims.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

The burrs look very similar to what is in the Sage Grinders. Take that as you will. Some people feel they are a good first grinder but some of the cognoscenti will have you believe that unless you are using a big burred ex-commercial then you are throwing your money away. I take the view that the hobby is a journey and as you get better and the equipment becomes the limiting factor then you are ready for an upgrade. I would say start with a grinder like this and when your technique gets to the point that you can no longer improve the output by your technique, then you are ready to get a better grinder. Of course YMMV but that is the approach I took myself and I am happy with the results, although my accounts manager (SWMBO) is less so


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

I looked at getting one of these and the research I did suggested they were pretty good and well priced. I Didn't get one in the end so can't offer first hand experience I'm afraid.


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Can anyone shed any light on the adjustable but carriers. What is the benefit of this? Thanks


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

On some machines - mainly smaller cheaper conicals - the burrs may not adjust fine enough for espresso.

You can fix this by either applying thin shims under the lower burr - rising it slightly closer to the upper burr... Or if you have an adjustable upper burr carrier then (normally by unlocking it and then rotating it) you can lower the upper burr so that it's closer to the lower burr.


----------



## Mistermoleymole (May 10, 2015)

Ended up ordering a cm800 from Amazon.de... Can't wait.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm about to go down this route too - does anyone know the difference between the 702 and the 80/800?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

http://household.graef.de/program/coffee-grinder/Coffee-Grinder-CM-702

http://household.graef.de/program/coffee-grinder/Coffee-grinder-CM-800

800 = more grind settings / metal housing vs. plastic / Additional find-adjustment of the upper millwork (their words) / Antistatic insert / Aluminium paddle with "5-pitch" for optimal coffee grounds transportation (again their words!) / Cable rewind

Looks like same motor though

(Google is your best friend!)


----------



## Kyle T (Jan 6, 2016)

So did you buy the CM 800 or 702? If so how is it and is it capable of espresso grind for a Gaggia Classic? I am considering the 702 so would like some info as I have read mixed comments.


----------



## gw368 (Aug 18, 2016)

Kyle T said:


> So did you buy the CM 800 or 702? If so how is it and is it capable of espresso grind for a Gaggia Classic? I am considering the 702 so would like some info as I have read mixed comments.


I appreciate this is an old thread now but can't help chiming in...I've got the 702 and have been using it with a Gaggia Classic for about 18 months now. It's a massively underrated grinder for the price point. I think back then I picked mine up new for around £100 - it comes with shims to go under the lower burr to get the grind fine enough for espresso (I've got 2 shims in mine and for espresso I'm grinding between around 8 and 12 on a scale from 1 to 25) which are really easy to fit. It's quiet, keeps grinds relatively cool for such a cheap grinder, and in fact I've found better grind consistency with this than with the Rocky I borrowed from a friend a few weeks ago. The only grinder I've used that really shows the 702 up for home use is a Mignon, which is properly awesome, but thats several times more expensive. Couldn't be happier with the 702.


----------

